# Need suggestions for soaking Frieda's foot



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Frieda has an infection nail and an interdigital cyst on her right hind paw. I need to soak it 3x/day in a chlorhexidine and water solution for five minutes. Any suggestions for making this an easier process for her? Currently I am giving her a stuffed Kong while we soak, but she still hates having her foot in the water.

TIA!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have them stand up, place the bowl on a towel in a tile or linoleum floor area. 
Make the water warm, not hot.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When I had to soak Grims foot I saturated a towel with the solution we used and wraped around it then covered with a thick clear plastic bag and sat there with him scootching the towel around....there was lots of excess.......it worked for us. He had a bad staph infection on his toes and it was a 10 minute soak twice a day.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I had to soak my boys foot in Epson salts because he had a injury to his toenail (think a stick poked him when hiking). 

Because he doesn't mind a bath, I just filled the tub up with a few inches of warm water with the salt and had him stand there(all his feet got a soak), while I petted him But it worked!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I used a ziploc quart bag and lots of treats.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When I had to soak Pyrate's foot in Epson Salts from a cut paw pad I used a sponge and towel. I had him lay on the floor while I petted and stroked him. Soak the sponge then put it on the affected area and wrap a towel around it lightly to keep the sponge in place. I did this by soaking the sponge several times and repeating for about 20 minutes. Of course he loved any type of attention so it wasn't hard to get him to stay there while I did it.


----------

